# Who's ready for Turkey day fishing!?



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'll be fishing the Friday after in the north part of mosquito lagoon hopefully.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I’ll be fishing clearwater Thursday. Hoping for no boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You couldn’t hold me at gunpoint and get me in a boat on a holiday weekend which these days is Thursday to Sunday...


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You couldn’t hold me at gunpoint and get me in a boat on a holiday weekend which these days is Thursday to Sunday...


Hahaha true but I'll be out and back before the booze hounds even wake up


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Working


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Going Friday. Weather forecast looks promising and the tides are decent.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

"Hanging from a tree" in deer stand in Indiana!


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Working


Maybe you could be "sick"


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ll be spending my Thanksgiving solo in the backcountry 20 to 30 miles from the ramp with a very early start, then back to the ramp at about 2... Mama’s out of town, kids and grandkids hundreds of miles away so I’ll be spending my time in “church” or at least my version of it - the backcountry of the ‘glades...


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ll be spending my Thanksgiving solo in the backcountry 20 to 30 miles from the ramp with a very early start, then back to the ramp at about 2... Mama’s out of town, kids and grandkids hundreds of miles away so I’ll be spending my time in “church” or at least my version of it - the backcountry of the ‘glades...


That sounds awesome! Update here with fish pics after trip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ll be spending my Thanksgiving solo in the backcountry 20 to 30 miles from the ramp with a very early start, then back to the ramp at about 2... Mama’s out of town, kids and grandkids hundreds of miles away so I’ll be spending my time in “church” or at least my version of it - the backcountry of the ‘glades...


Jealous!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the few benefits of being a guide with very few customers right now... and it does help that I’m kind of a solitary type by nature.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Maybe you could be "sick"


Lol. The company has sent out the “We are watching you if you call off during the holidays” email. Which means better have a doctors note why you took off.... Plus I work shift work and I start my shift tomorrow mourning, Thursday. I’d REALLY be dicking two people if I called in. The guy I’m relieving and the person who would would have to come in. Lol.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Heading to "The Glades" at lease one if not two days over the weekend. Got off work until Tuesday.

Backcountry


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Lol. The company has sent out the “We are watching you if you call off during the holidays” email. Which means better have a doctors note why you took off.... Plus I work shift work and I start my shift tomorrow mourning, Thursday. I’d REALLY be dicking two people if I called in. The guy I’m relieving and the person who would would have to come in. Lol.


Haha yea I got ya. I rarely call in too. There's always another day


----------

